

Sharex.io – online incubator for your startup - martolini
http://www.sharex.io

======
Veratyr
Just so you know, the name is already in use and has been for a long time:
[https://getsharex.com/](https://getsharex.com/)

Keep that in mind if you intend to trademark this name.

------
martolini
We're recreating the incubator-feeling online, only filling it with the
startups the matter for you personally. I'll definately call it a startup
community if that communicates it better to you.

------
Mikho
Shouldn't it be named startup community and not incubator based on the landing
page description?

------
minimaxir
You need to offer a _little_ more information about the service on the landing
page.

~~~
martolini
I'll present some more information as soon as we have time. Got quite a bit of
traffic going on at the moment :-)

------
StianSando
Fun to see projects from NTNU here !

~~~
martolini
NTNU is the new Stanford.

